# Ye Olde Fostoria Iron Triangle



## rrman987 (Aug 29, 2021)

Visited there several years ago, and wish I lived there (maybe locals may think otherwise with 24/7/365 noise!). Unfortuneately we did not pick up any literature that talks about this park,  so asking the experts.
My question, who controls the triangle with NS and CSX crossing each other? Is there a local tower that decides who goes or stops, or do the NS and CSX dispatchers co-ordinate from their respective far away offices?
Thanks
Sam


----------

